# Jazztel help



## saraht73 (Mar 21, 2011)

Please can anyone help. I am pulling my hair out trying to get my money back from Jazztel!
Let me explain, Jazztel called my home offering me a deal which was much better than the one I had with Telefonica. After much deliberation and various emails and phone calls from them, I decided to go with the deal. They called me up to finalise the details and charged 60 euros (as explained) from my card over the phone for the cuota de alta.
Time went by and I hadn't heard from them, eventually they called to say that the contract had been cancelled because they were unable to contact me to finalise the contract. Even though they had my email, mobile number and I had told them the best time to call at home. They asked if i would still like to take the deal, to which i agreed. They said they would need to charge me another 60 euros, but the first amount would be returned. So, as they said they said they would return the money.. i agreed. After a week they contacted me to say that they needed confirmation that I was the titular de linea, and could i send a phone bill, even though they already had all of my details. I asked when i would be reimbursed the first amount and was told it was processing. I told them i would wait to complete the contract once i had received the refund. a week later i was called and asked if i wanted to continue with the contract, i told them i was still waiting for the refund, to which the women became incredibly rude, spoke to me like i was stupid and told me I wouldn't be getting my money back, because it was my fault the first contract wasn't completed. Even thought the had'nt contacted me to ask if i wanted to cancel, having my mobile and my email address. So i told her i didn't want the contract now and to refund my other payment. This, they have done,but i am still waiting for the first amount to be refunded. I have called over 12 times to get my refund, each time I am told to call another number, I then call that number and they give me the number i just called.. all of the operator saying it's not their department and they can't help.. it's like an automated response. So i can't get hold of anyone to talk to about my refund. does anyone have any idea where i go from here? They are the biggest con artists and I refuse to let them steal my money.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Sarah

There is a government department which deals with complaints about telecommunications companies:

Oficina de Atención al Usuario de Telecomunicaciones - Oficina de Atención al Usuario de Telecomunicaciones

Just a registered letter to Jazztel HQ telling them that you have made an official complaint might help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> There is a government department which deals with complaints about telecommunications companies:
> 
> ...


It's called a burofax, and I believe that was the reason we got our phone problem sorted out (temporarily) The problem is it costs 24euros!!

Look on the website and see if there's anything else you can do before investing in a burofax.

PS There is smth called a _carta certificada_, but that only means that smth was sent. The burofax certifies the actual content of the letter and guarantees that it is sent to and received by the person or company on the address. For this you have to send the burofax with a _certificacion de text_, which means that someone in correos has certified the contents of the letter.


----------



## alicat 1999 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Jazztel*

I have just changed my router (incl. the package móvil/500minutes to call europe), however after talking to more than 35persons at Jazztel,:frusty: and being lied to and lied to, I have decided that enough is enough and I would make it known that whatever they say they cannot make up for not being able to speak with my family for now 5 full working days. They have also left me with no mobile contact for more than 24 hours, as they took over from Movistar at 02.00a.m on 12th December, and I still have not received the mobile from JAZZTEL OR THE SIM CARD and now I have a problem when I leave home in my car and am in an accident or need to call the emergency services, as I am still waiting for my NEW MOBILE......They tell me now it was only sent to me on the 11th of DECEMBER and it will take upto 4 days for delivery.

I am trying my hardest now to change companies again and would love to know the best way to either make sure they stop there SLAMMING on the telephone and how much would I have to pay when they have not kept upto their side of their contract.

Can I stop the money from going out of my bank account before they even try and if so is that the quickest way of stopping this type of company cheating and lying to someone. 

I have had 35 persons tell me they are sorry for the inconvenience, and if the telephone conversations are recorded, then my 35 conversations in 5 days must be a record.

Please if anyone can help me at all as I have now wasted 5 days on the phone and numerous hours waiting for a SERVICE that has not happened.

The company have lied and lied and passed me from PILLAR TO POST...and still no solution as each day they tell me the next day and the next day etc....

Thank you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Please can everyone stay clear of Jazztel - they are known to be very poor (see previous threads).


In terms of getting money back - if they debited your account, then you can ask your bank for it to be returned. They just need a valid reason.

If you transferred the money, then you are stuck.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There's a government department which deals with complaints about telecomms companies and although it may take some time, they will respond eventually and you should get your money back. We used it when we had problems with Telefonica.

Oficina de Atención al Usuario de Telecomunicaciones - Oficina de Atención al Usuario de Telecomunicaciones


----------

